# Blue Rodeo Country & Western festival



## 88927

Hi Y'all
Badger has aksed me to put up an informal meet for this weekend event.
The dates are August 10-11-12th so hopefully the weather will be kind to them..... The venue is at Hyde Farm, Pinvin, Worcestershire and the cost of camping is £20 per unit.
Badger will be posting further information for this fantastic festival later on so please watch this space. I have also put this into the meets diary Here so you all can put your names down :lol:

Keith


----------



## badger

Keith
Thanks for putting this one up so quickly, it will be a great weekend if you are into country music,
It seems I've asked everyone and his dog to help with this as I needed to get it going.....It now seems unsure weather it is a meet or a rally...  
But either way it will be a great weekend, will put some more details up soon.
By the way.....talking of dogs if you bring one, dress him (or her) up western and enter the best dressed dog show.. :lol:


----------



## badger

OK.......a meet it is then. Camping on site from (not before) 12 noon thursday 9th to 12 noon Monday 13th.

Grass site, level. water supply to field, Chemical loo disposal, chemical loos if you prefer. No hook ups. Food hot and cold plenty of liquid refreshments, country music and cowboys.

Lots to entertain you or just chiull out in the worcesterhire countryside.

Heres a poster to whet your appetite.


----------



## badger

Here's some more detail. Any questions....ask away.


----------



## 88927

Just thought I would put up this Link so that people can get a feel for what this is all about.... Just click on the link tab at the top of the home page, marked Blue Rodeo......
Looks a great site Badger, and the weekend will be fantastic matey :lol: unfortunately we will be in France when this is on (everything seems to be in August????? :lol: )
Anyway I am sure that this will appeal to quite a few on MHF, so get booked up guys :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## badger

Maybe it would be worth putting this as a sticky (if thats the usual way) as there is only one registered attendee at present and No rally staff have come forward to offer to look after it.
The post may get lost in the "ether" otherwise.


----------



## Scotjimland

Nice one Badger.. 

see you there 8)


----------



## clianthus

Hi Badger

Sorry but Rallies and Meets cannot go on as stickies unless a problem crops up, such as Warners bringing the pre-booking close date forward as happened with Newbury Show. That will come off sticky tonight now the date has passed.

In my experience folks do tend to leave it to nearer the time to book. Only thing I can suggest is get several folks to bump this post occasionally to keep it on front page. Jac and I have the same problem with the rallies.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Badger,

Jen and I will do all we can but as its down as a meet and its not on till August theres is not a lot we can do really, you just have to wait for folks to add their names to the meets list like we do with all the rallies, we cannot force folks into adding there names :lol: it also conflicts with Malvern Show which is a pity. We could put a limit of say 10 vans on the meet list and hope that you get 10 going at least this way you will not have to hold a huge space.

Jacquie


----------



## badger

I am at a loss.......This was offered as a meet or rally...you decide not me.....I know it conflicts with Malvern, but I am sure we dont have 14,000 members going to malvern. 8O 

We have in excess of 200 vans already booked and the festival has only just this last weekend been confirmed to all western.country clubs, so we envisage a flood of bookings, It is a very popular festival.

As I am not in control of bookings I have offered to hold a space for MHF, but I would need to know roughly how may are interested otherwise the space may dissapear very quickly.

If no-one at MHF is interested in taking it on then remove the post. Members can book by going to our website, but its "arrive together to camp together" (which is why I offered to save a spot) we will be there this weekend to tie up loose ends and finally check the number of vans we can get on.

Badger


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Badger,

The only thing I can suggest is we cap it at say 10 vans or what ever number you think, and have a booking closing date that way you will know how many are going.


Jacquie


----------



## badger

OK Jacquie, I will cap at 20 for now and see how things go, should we be fighting for space nearer the time we will look at it again.
I must state again, I am not running this meet except that I will be there as one of the organising committee and for my sins a yellow vested marshall, and as such will be approachable. (but you'd better be packin' iron) :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Badger

I have changed the Maximum No of Motorhomes to 20, is the pre-booking close date of 1/8/07 ok?

See you have 2 attendees now, just keep bumping the thread badger :lol:


----------



## badger

OK Jen

If it starts to get too full I will let you know.


----------



## badger

As I understand it Scotjimland is to be the Host for this event and will soon be in possession of all the facts.


----------



## Scotjimland

Howdy all ..

This should be a great weekend, a 'must' for all country and western fans.
It is on the w/e before the BIG meet so it may be handy for those who wish to link two or more meets or rallys.. unfortunately it clashes with the Malvern Rally ..

Here are the details so far :










Camping is from Thursday 9th 12 noon (gates are NOT open before this as our license starts then) till 12 noon on Monday 13th. 
£20 per unit covers the whole weekend

To book, members need to visit our website and click Blue Rodeo Tab. There they will find a printable booking form. Just fill it in and post with cheque to the address shown and they will receive a confirmation in the post.

There may be some entertainment on Thursday evening, not sure yet but there is Live music in the Beer tent Friday night, ,on the stages outdoors from 10 am till 11pm Saturday and 10.30am till 6.pm on Sunday.

Plus all the other stuff going on.

Water, (not easy to drive to for fill up, I suggest full tanks before arriving) Elsan disposal points, All grass farmland so pray for decent weather, (I believe a tractor is available)

Any other info required please ask.

Look forward to meeting ya al


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jim and Jan

Thanks for agreeing to host this meet. I have added all the above info into the listing in the rally/meet section at the bottom of the front page, thought it would help people when they are booking and putting their name down on MHF list.


----------



## LadyJ

Yes thanks Jim and Jan for hosting this meet. I have added the link in now for the booking form so you can all get booking. :lol



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Thanks Jac

I'm not very good at links :?


----------



## badger

Hi all 

a couple of general pics of the festival a year or two ago to give an idea.


----------



## clianthus

Looks popular Badger, was that when it was held in Lichfield?


----------



## badger

Yes, this was at Beacon Park........very hot weekend as I remember.


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Badger

Does the £20 cover ALL the entertainment and 4 nights camping .. ? 

If so, that's incredible value..


----------



## badger

Yes it does Jim

There are no other charges 
(exept when you buy me a pint in the beer tent) :lol: 
It is one of the cheapest festivals around.


----------



## Scotjimland

badger said:


> There are no other charges
> (exept when you buy me a pint in the beer tent) :lol:
> It is one of the cheapest festivals around.


Cheers Bager.. beer is on me :wink:


----------



## badger

2 takers so far for this meet, I am about to write confirming the festival in all the country music mags, so prepare for the rush.


----------



## badger

Fed up of this continuous bumping????

WELL SIGN UP NOW!!


----------



## Scotjimland

Support your local sheriff .. vote with your wheels and join in, there must be more than two cowboys on this site ! :wink:


----------



## badger

We have been to the Blue rodeo site at pinvin this weekend to measure up and plan the event field and we have identified a likley spot for MHF.

So get booking


----------



## Scotjimland

badger said:


> So get booking


This must be the best value w/e I've seen, 4 nights camping, live music (see program) all inclusive for 20 quid .. 8)


----------



## badger

Price goes up next year so make the most of it......... :lol:


----------



## badger

Jus' thought I'd give this one a kick to the top.


----------



## badger

Dust off yer stetsons and oil ya chaps................ :?


----------



## 88927

That sounds like the sort of instruction that will really get some more interest in this meet Badger matey :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I'm not sure that I like the sound of "oiling my chaps" but I guess it all depends on who is oiling who eh ???? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hopefully more people will sign up for this great meet, you will be sorry that you missed such a good weekend :lol: 

Keith


----------

